# I've lost 17 lbs



## Denise1952

and don't have a before pic, but I looked like I had replaced my waist with a potato.  I just walk a lot, do some strength training using You Are Your Own Gym (about 10 min. 3 times a week) and eat from the 5 basics.  I don't do a lot of rice, or other white pastas anymore.  Most of my weight (I went up to 142 at one point) was from eating a lot of the white stuff.

I know everyone is different, but this is what worked for me.  I want to continue to tone muscle and burn off stored fat.  I hope I can keep it up as I feel so much better.


----------



## Cookie

Fabulous, Denise, you look great!  Congrats! And I love the shorts and tank.


----------



## applecruncher

Denise, that's wonderful! :clap: You look great.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Congratulations Denise, you look wonderful!  Cutting out the carbs worked so well for you, 17 lbs! :thumbsup:


----------



## Denise1952

Cookie said:


> Fabulous, Denise, you look great!  Congrats! And I love the shorts and tank.



Thanks much Cookie  I both those at a thriftshop.  The tank has some bling on it but it didn't show in the photo


----------



## Denise1952

Thank seabreeze, and Ac  You know I really got into the walking on that 3, week campout.  Plus, I was carrying water uphill twice a day, forgot about that, LOL!  But I was feeling stronger after that so kept it up when I got to Eureka

PS just lost 2 inches in my waist though, but I think it is true that the first place you gain is the last to come off, LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze

You're right Denise, I'm 'apple' shaped, so my waist and stomach area are the first parts to get fat, while my arms, legs, hips, etc. stay fairly slim.  But I have found that when I lose weight overall, there's a noticeable difference in how my pants fit around my waist.


----------



## Denise1952

Right, I do notice the "missing" 2 inches, lol  I am shaped just like my mom was bless her heart.  When she was really sick, shortly before she died, she said she finally got her waist back.  I guess we gals like having some sort of waist hugs, and thank you for the sweet rep SB, Denise:love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar

Love how you look Denise! Is that your yard? I guess as we age we all develop trouble spots, for some it is around the stomach, for others, like myself, it is the derrière. Those extra pounds sneak up if we are not careful, and attach themselves where they may. If one is petite it is worse. Congrats!


----------



## SifuPhil

nwlady said:


> and don't have a before pic, but I looked like I had replaced my waist with a potato.  I just walk a lot, do some strength training using You Are Your Own Gym (about 10 min. 3 times a week) and eat from the 5 basics.  I don't do a lot of rice, or other white pastas anymore.  Most of my weight (I went up to 142 at one point) was from eating a lot of the white stuff.



Congrats! :encouragement:

I too walk a lot (from the sofa to wherever the ferret hid the remote), strength training doing the Scared Convict Workout (mainly rolling into a fetal position) and eat from the 5 basics - Cheetos, Lucky Charms, Goobers, pasteurized processed cheese-foodstuff and Diet 7-Up.

Unfortunately, for some reason my results look nothing like yours.


----------



## chic

Congrats on your new body. You look fantastic. Cutting out those evil carbs helps every time.


----------



## hollydolly

Looking good Denise, well done , that's a lot of weight to lose in the space of a short time...and you look great.


----------



## Warrigal

Well done Denise.

I've been shedding some weight too because of my hip operation and to reduce knee pain. 
Without being able to exercise much I've lost 5.7 kg (12.5 lb) but my goal is 12 - 15 kg so I've got a long way to go yet.

Even this reduction has made me feel better although I haven't dropped a dress size yet.


----------



## applecruncher

SifuPhil said:


> Congrats! :encouragement:
> 
> I too walk a lot (from the sofa to wherever the ferret hid the remote), strength training doing the Scared Convict Workout (mainly rolling into a fetal position) and eat from the 5 basics - Cheetos, Lucky Charms, Goobers, pasteurized processed cheese-foodstuff and Diet 7-Up.
> 
> Unfortunately, for some reason my results look nothing like yours.




:lofl:


----------



## Pappy

The diet 7-up should help, Phil. 
Denise. To repeat what I said on Facebook, you're looking good. :sentimental:


----------



## Ameriscot

Well done!  You look great!


----------



## Denise1952

Shalimar said:


> Love how you look Denise! Is that your yard? I guess as we age we all develop trouble spots, for some it is around the stomach, for others, like myself, it is the derrière. Those extra pounds sneak up if we are not careful, and attach themselves where they may. If one is petite it is worse. Congrats!



Hi Shalimar, I'm sorry I didn't reply before.  If I check my messages on my phone, I wait til I hook up my laptop to answer as I am so lousy at texting.  But I forget messages sometimes

Anyway, yes, that is the backyard of the house I share rent with a few other women here in Eureka.  A little gal I think a lot of, took the photos for me as I was trying hard to take selfies, with no luck a'tall, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952

Thank you Annie  I've always thought you looked so great, and I wanted to follow your example Denise


----------



## Denise1952

SifuPhil said:


> Congrats! :encouragement:
> 
> I too walk a lot (from the sofa to wherever the ferret hid the remote), strength training doing the Scared Convict Workout (mainly rolling into a fetal position) and eat from the 5 basics - Cheetos, Lucky Charms, Goobers, pasteurized processed cheese-foodstuff and Diet 7-Up.
> 
> Unfortunately, for some reason my results look nothing like yours.



Ok, I am hoping "your" definition of a goober, and mine, are different! LOL!  Gads I've missed your stuff Phil, glad to see you PMP laughing :lol1:


----------



## Denise1952

chic said:


> Congrats on your new body. You look fantastic. Cutting out those evil carbs helps every time.



Looks like you know your stuff chic  Man, I was a junkie on the jasmine rice & pasta, LOL!!


----------



## Shirley

You look marvelous, Denise. The first thing I noticed is your pretty smile. Looks good on you.


----------



## Denise1952

Shirley said:


> You look marvelous, Denise. The first thing I noticed is your pretty smile. Looks good on you.



Thanks Shirley I think I have sort of a goofy face, but I do smile a lot hugs, Denise


----------



## Debby

You look fabulous Denise and I'll bet you feel terrific don't you?  It's the exercise you've been getting lately isn't it?

I went to Pemberton and helped my daughter move (packing things, washing things, carrying boxes, loading the van....well you know how moving is.....and over six days, I think I actually got rid of a couple pounds just because of the activity.  Because of not having cooking access, we were eating crap much of the time and still managed to lose a wee bit.

Anyway, good for you!


----------



## Raven

Denise, Seventeen pounds in a short time is a lot of weight to lose.
Well done, you are an inspiration to everyone.


----------



## Denise1952

ty raven and Debby on
my cell so can't text much, walked 6 today gorgeous weather! got photo of lots of old homeswill post soon


----------



## Debby

Will look forward to seeing your pics Denise and glad you had great weather for it!  Ours was fabulous too.


----------



## Denise1952

I just got them up on the Photography thread Debby.  Those aren't even the coolest houses in the city, but I will get more as I got hugs, denise


----------



## Triple-A

Congratulations!  That is awesome when you set a goal and you really focus on meeting it--the Achievement!  WooHoo!


----------



## Denise1952

ty trip, I am now down from 142 to 119. it is the first time I've stuck to it.  I sure appreciate your reply
   trying to help some neighbors of mine. I hope even one will get onboard with me


----------



## jujube

Looking good, Denise!


----------



## imp

It takes commitment, you've shown that! Commitment wanes easily, must be placed back into "first command" each time it does. Your  own achievement should spur others to action. Showing it can be done. 

Most appreciative of one who has the inner "drive" so many of us have been unable to find, myself included! Keep up that good work!    imp


----------



## chic

nwlady said:


> ty trip, I am now down from 142 to 119. it is the first time I've stuck to it. I sure appreciate your reply
> trying to help some neighbors of mine. I hope even one will get onboard with me



That's over 20 lbs Denise ! You absolutely rock! Congrats on your achievements and kudos for helping others too. I hope they get on board with you too. :love_heart:


----------



## Denise1952

I feel better, less pain and aches


----------



## SeaBreeze

142 to 119....big accomplishment! Congratulations Denise!  :yougogirl:


----------



## Ruthanne

That's great, you look so pretty!


----------



## Denise1952

I appreciate all your replies I think winter will really test me


----------



## Linda

You look great Denise!  What an inspiration you are.  I also love rice and pasta.  As someone else said, you have a beautiful smile!


----------



## Denise1952

I still eat my rice or pasta, just not as often.  I was literally eating it every other day, sometimes every.  Now most of my meals consist of meat/fish, vegies, fruit, and a grain type bread, or 5 seed.  It worked for me in losing the weight, although I always remember it may not work for someone else.  It's been trial an error for me  I'm sitting in a shop right now having an afternoon "ice mocha" so I do not deprive myself of treats  I think too many folks think they have to suffer somehow, some way, to lose weight.  I don't believe that.  Although I do believe in food addictions as I was literally addicted to sugars, rice, pastas and I had real feelings of withdrawal too.  Water helped a lot for the cravings.  

I found out yesterday, via x-rays, I do have arthritis.  It's pretty bad in my right arm and I have exercises to help from the physical therapist.  I started them this a.m.  They hurt, well some of them, but I know they are going to help me a lot with the pain/aches, and, with building muscle in my upper bod


----------



## Denise1952

One thing too Linda, I better let you know now as I don't have internet at home right now, is that I don't eat low-fat foods.  I eat the real deal, and olive oil or other nut oils, nuts & seeds, real butter etc.  I seem to be able to do that without gaining.  People say don't eat fat, and you won't get fat.  I read a lot, and I don't necessarily believe it all, but if I try it, feel strong/energetic, lose fat and gain tone/muscle, I become a believer  I also like to see what diminishes as I age, so then I try to eat more foods (maybe a supplement is needed too) that replenish that need.  Water is a biggie for me, what a difference it makes to drink enough each day


----------



## Pookie

nwlady said:


> and don't have a before pic, but I looked like I had replaced my waist with a potato.  I just walk a lot, do some strength training using You Are Your Own Gym (about 10 min. 3 times a week) and eat from the 5 basics.  I don't do a lot of rice, or other white pastas anymore.  Most of my weight (I went up to 142 at one point) was from eating a lot of the white stuff.
> 
> I know everyone is different, but this is what worked for me.  I want to continue to tone muscle and burn off stored fat.  I hope I can keep it up as I feel so much better.
> 
> View attachment 20892
> 
> View attachment 20893



Oh my! You look terrific! Congratulations!

Bless your heart, you did it, girl!

Wow....just wow.


----------



## Denise1952

ty pookie,

it's been about 35 years since I weighed in the 'teens, lol I love the walking and site-seeing.  that keeps me going.


----------



## Pookie

nwlady said:


> ty pookie,
> 
> it's been about 35 years since I weighed in the 'teens, lol I love the walking and site-seeing.  that keeps me going.



Bless you! I'm very proud of you!


----------



## Linda

nwlady said:


> One thing too Linda, I better let you know now as I don't have internet at home right now, is that I don't eat low-fat foods.  I eat the real deal, and olive oil or other nut oils, nuts & seeds, real butter etc.  I seem to be able to do that without gaining.  People say don't eat fat, and you won't get fat.  I read a lot, and I don't necessarily believe it all, but if I try it, feel strong/energetic, lose fat and gain tone/muscle, I become a believer  I also like to see what diminishes as I age, so then I try to eat more foods (maybe a supplement is needed too) that replenish that need.  Water is a biggie for me, what a difference it makes to drink enough each day


 I agree Denise, we've never went the low fat road.  O.O., nuts, butter etc.  What do you put in your coffee?  If you are a coffee drinker.


----------

